# needing help w/boat name



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Some of you know me and few may know my partner Ronnie Wills, we have owned several offshore boats and almost 1 yr ago we decided to buy a new 33T Contender (carolina blue) w/trip 300 Verados and be 50/50 partners on everything.

This has definately helped reduce our individual out of pocket expenses and the boat has the best of everything...

one thing we cant seem to agree on is a new (different) name for the boat, we havent tried real hard to be honest but we need a little help.

We did agree that we couldnt use our old boat names.
Mine - Catch 22
His - Aggrevated

That being said we would like any suggestions that you may have.. If we select a name provided by someone on 2cool I will hand you a crisp $100.00 bill for your efforts.

heres a little background on us 

We definately fish hard, run as deep as anyone and catch plenty of Pelagic fish...actually dont really king or snapper fish at all anymore.

Ronnies last boat was a 36' Contender w/trips
My last two boats were 33' Hydra-Sports w/trips 

Hope someone can help us out...


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

"Strippers Lie" But I think Brise might like that one.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

"Aggrevated Catch 22"


----------



## bvoss_12 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Go Here*

http://www.coolboatnames.com/clever-boat-names.html


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Reel Tender


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Since you last name is Arnold how about "I'll Be Back"


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

*name*

Below me:fish:


----------



## Sportfishing Golfito (Mar 3, 2009)

Off the Edge

Triple D's

Long Ball!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

"Contentious"...

Goes with "Contender", plus the naming process is contentious...

Or "Trips to Win"... A poker reference, plus you got a lot of three's there. A 33 with 3 300's...

That's it for me...


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Triple Threat 

33 feet and 3 outboards


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Busted Flush, like in poker.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Carolina blue with Black Mercs

How about???? Texas Tarheel . You've got the colors, might as well run with it.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe......Cunt-Tenders. You know.... two guys owning a Contender.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

> Maybe......Cunt-Tenders. You know.... two guys owning a Contender.


good stuff, dont think the wives would go for that.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

KevinA said:


> If we select a name provided by someone on 2cool I will hand you a crisp $100.00 bill for your efforts.


name it 'Sea-Note' or 'C-Note'....... now send me mine :work:

at least you'll have a story behind the name you can relate to


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

graphics could even be......

*$ea Note*


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Bad Company- was thinking about naming my next one this but I like my original.


----------



## huntmarlin (Jun 21, 2009)

Master Baiter


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Three's Company


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

LOOSE LUCY


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Una Mas Cervesa, or Making Guacamole (Doug Sahm songs)


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Disorderly Conduct

Crunch Time

Bad Behavior

Ill think of more!


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

If this is a brand new boat the fallowing may not apply, but I was to believe that in naming/re-naming a boat you need to have a virgin pee in the bilge, or else bad luck at sea.

How about,

Three Way
Liquid Assets
Manaja Twa
Triple Tres
Triple Trouble
Triple V
Triple Deep
Liquid Affair
Wet Dream
Agujer en el Aqua


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Or,
Triple Trouble
Strike Three
Bases loaded
Three in the clip
18 cylinders
Triple shot
It takes three
Running on empty
Three's company
3rd down


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

The $100 Name


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

or,
Triple screwed
Over the limit
Ace in the hole


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

TRES COMPADRES


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Well since I know the history of the boat, how about :

Mandatory Evacuation

Tidal Surge

Bailout

Exhibition of Acceleration

Hole Shot

Punch it !

Lynch Mob


----------



## jd99problems (Sep 20, 2009)

MASTER BAITER

BOW DOWN

99 PROBLEMS


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

SEA YA


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

'Hoo's on Third (or Three) (or Tre) (or III)

-other thoughts
Strike Three (or Thirty-Three)
Triple Strike
Triple Threat


----------



## BFTMASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

How bout something gangsta? like

Fo' reels


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

fishbonz


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I still like sea ***** or maybe free gaffer!


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

Deep Blue


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Wife Swap
She's Pizzed (with ss)
Menage A Trois
Crab Trap
College Fund
Cashed In
Crash Dance
Slam Dance
VIP Room

Can't think of the rest.. LOL


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Floating Mortgage

Drag This

Bluewater ******

Sea Foam

Dos Hombres

Offshore Pimp

Small Craft Advisory

My Viagra (Just a lighter shade of blue 

Those are good.


whos your daddy said:


> Well since I know the history of the boat, how about :
> 
> Mandatory Evacuation
> 
> Tidal Surge


----------



## SquidMarks (Oct 17, 2009)

A SALT WEAPON


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

Adios Days


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I thought long and hard when I named my boat, I wanted something special and unique (at least I had never seen another boat named like mine). I named mine "Genesis One" for this bible verse... 
*
Genesis 1:20-25 (New International Version)*

20 And God said, "Let the water teem with living creatures, and let birds fly above the earth across the expanse of the sky." 21 So God created the great creatures of the sea and every living and moving thing with which the water teems, according to their kinds, and every winged bird according to its kind. And God saw that it was good. 22 God blessed them and said, "Be fruitful and increase in number and fill the water in the seas, and let the birds increase on the earth." 23 And there was evening, and there was morning-the fifth day.

Without knowing you but just thinking about your new boat and how fast she probably is I would name her _*"FOLLOW ME"*_ from this verse...

*Matthew 4:19 (New International Version)*

19"Come, *follow me*," Jesus said, "and I will make you fishers of men."


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Tripperary Insanity


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

SouthBound
FathomMaster
BaitDragon
TunaCan
TunaCan Do
PackMule
HogWild
CheapSkate
ShelfLife
Off the Shelf
Net Assets
Gaffinator
Coffin Box
Tuna Casket
Pescado Muerte
Pescado Loco
Tinaja Grande (sound familiar)
Fish Fry
Wasabi
Casa De Amigos
Head Quarters
Head Banger
Aggrevated Assault (of a Pig) LOL
Lost and Found - edited
MudPuppy - edited
TripleShock - edited
VitalShock - edited
Unscensored - edit
KillBill - edit
CrustyKitten -edit
Scandelous - edit
Treble in Paradise - edit
House Note - edit
Code Blue (I kinda like this one as much as wife swap)


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> name it 'Sea-Note' or 'C-Note'.......


i take that back............

after having come back and reviewed the thread, i'd say call it....

_'Dumb Ideas'_


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

wow, good work guys..

alot of good suggestions in a short period of time 

here are a few pics of here after hurricane Ike for a little motivation.

someone told me she was even on the national news...

keep em coming..


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

La Sancha !


----------



## nhra496 (Nov 8, 2006)

YIKES IKE!!!!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

a couple more


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Prez 34
after Dwight D. Eisenhower (Ike) our 34th president


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

DryDocked
Cat Claim
Road Warrior
Asphalt Jungle
Skid Marks (I like that one)
Patches
Drug Up
Draggin Up
Windburn
Catatonic
Gail Force
Hurrican (no e)
Cracked Nuts
On the Rocks
Ball and Chain
****'d Up (LOL)

Dang...I'm tired....I should at least get a 50 for all the effort LOL



KevinA said:


> wow, good work guys..
> 
> alot of good suggestions in a short period of time
> 
> ...


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Dang Brice, you're on a roll.

I was gonna say "Haulin A", but you got that beat


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Brice 

you got it, you dont owe me that $50.00 anymore


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

What 50? Dang I never get ahead!
Hey, is that a boat name... Get A .... nevermind...that is terrible.
LOL

Clean Up Crew
Covered Loss
Profit and Loss
Net Proceeds
Claim Check
Spilt Milk
Bumps and Bruises
Sea Me Comin
BlindSide
WhipLash
3 Wishes
Dem Bonez
GraveDigger
GraveYard Shift
RoadWorked
Worked Up
BetterMan
Doctor's Orders
Ducktaped
Prescribed Medicine
Bad Medicine
Workin Man
Short Boat (cause mine is longer LOL)...oh and it fits 
Beached Whale
Beached and Bent
Job Security
DitchDigger
Skeg Marks

Man...I'm on Fire!!! LMAO



KevinA said:


> Brice
> 
> you got it, you dont owe me that $50.00 anymore


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

*"Back Door Dog"*

Kevin,

On one of those dead calm summer billfish tournament days, think it was the Poco, we trolled up next to a beautiful new 61 Viking out at Diana. The very welcome adult display that was provided by the 3 young "bow candy" was well, let's just say something we won't soon forget! After knocking a few more down and not a single bite all day, things were well, Goin' South so, I got on the radio to request another drive by. Somehow, the exact name of the boat escaped me for a moment but, what I ended up using (subliminal thoughts crept into my head) had a nice ring to it over the radio. "Back door dog", Back door dog, Goin' South - request for another drive by, please!!!!!!!!

Good clean double meaning, only taken wrong by those with their mind in the gutter.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Category 3


----------



## rick Vallone (Mar 24, 2005)

*Names*

Three Wishes
You Wish
Catch U Later
Its A Quicky
Prove It
Yes Sir
Follow the leader
Bill Collector


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Damaged Goods

Dos Knots "Two Nuts"

Triple Bypass

TE Off


----------



## txzin (Dec 12, 2006)

How about "Sea-Ling-us"? or if your into sci-fi....Sea-3-PO


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Tragic 4 Pelagic


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

3 screws a lady
or 3 times a lady


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Great Divide

Even Split


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Karnage Wills


----------



## MMMMGOOD (Aug 16, 2005)

Still Tripppin......

.....TRIpppIN.....with props on the end of the ppp's


----------



## Kayo-K (Jul 14, 2009)

MMMMGOOD said:


> Still Tripppin......
> 
> .....TRIpppIN.....with props on the end of the ppp's


This is a great idea...awesome creativity!


----------



## ramrunner2 (Jul 25, 2005)

jakers said:


> Kevin,
> 
> On one of those dead calm summer billfish tournament days, think it was the Poco, we trolled up next to a beautiful new 61 Viking out at Diana. The very welcome adult display that was provided by the 3 young "bow candy" was well, let's just say something we won't soon forget! After knocking a few more down and not a single bite all day, things were well, Goin' South so, I got on the radio to request another drive by. Somehow, the exact name of the boat escaped me for a moment but, what I ended up using (subliminal thoughts crept into my head) had a nice ring to it over the radio. "Back door dog", Back door dog, Goin' South - request for another drive by, please!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good clean double meaning, only taken wrong by those with their mind in the gutter.


Probably the Junk Yard Dog


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Some good names Guys! I like a lot of them. Brice, "Beached Whale" ahaha come on!


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

*Trip Deez*


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

"Second Chance"


----------



## WhyKnot (Sep 13, 2009)

Di-*SEA-*gree


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

My personal favs are 
CrabTrab
Code Blue
Wife Swap
She's Pizzed!
VIP Room

But there are always others:
BadBoys
CrimeScene...... i like
Interrogation Room
Surgeon General
Great Escape
Twice Bitten
Grill Guard
Strip Search
Cavity Search
Wingman
Yo Quero Pescado
Pescado Grande
Tinaja Grande is still a good one
Ratchet Head
Liquid Thunder
Liquid Assets
Blowby
ThrobbinKnob
Compensator
Running Man
Painfully Aggressive
PainMaker
Cracked Whip
Taco Stand
Trick Daddy
DickTrickle
DoubleTreble
Gunner
Fire When Ready
Locked N Loaded ....hmmmmm
On the Ready
CrackPipe
Happy Ending......another fav
Ain't Skeered lol
Capt Scooter McGee
TouchDown
UnderCover
ViceSquad
On the Job

Man, I gotta get to work,, lol



ccbluewater said:


> Some good names Guys! I like a lot of them. Brice, "Beached Whale" ahaha come on!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Split Decision
Knock Out
TKO
FireHouse
SuckerPunch
DangerZone

My mind won't stop...sorry


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

IKE'ed Up

Wind Blown

Triple Damage

Ching - A - LING

Your Mom 

Split Up

1/2 OFF

OMG ***


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

The Office
Write Off
My Blue Heaven


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

DEEEZ NUTZZZ


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

_CONTEND THIS !!_

To strive ; to vie ; to dispute ; to wrangle.....


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

1-900-hot-tuna , or 1-900 something for the 900 hp.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Punch Bowl Floater :rybka:


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Pucker Factor


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Come on, dont quit on me..

A couple of my original favs are:

Storm Debris

Sea-***** or (Para Del Mar) or best spanish translation.

I like several of the ones you guys posted...


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Gator gar said:


> Maybe......Cunt-Tenders. You know.... two guys owning a Contender.


BOO!


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

ramrunner2 said:


> Probably the Junk Yard Dog


I never said that!!!

Offshore is kinda like Vegas. What happens offshore..............

Think it was some rich towel heads from another country. Looked like they were just out there taking photos of the rig or something.


----------



## Turner Loose (Aug 17, 2005)

I still think "Short Bus" fits you and Ronnie pretty good!


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

*"BOW MOVEMENT"* Been suggesting this one for a couple years, still no takers**


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Morning Wood
Hunker Down (my favorite hurricane term)


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

TRIPLE THREAT
or
REEL SITUATION


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Aftermath


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

storm surge


----------



## AGGREVATED (Feb 7, 2005)

*Boat Names*

What about "Aggrevated Pig"

Isnt the name of your company Piglogistics


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

_*SaltyPepper*_


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

I like "Mandatory Evacuation"


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Aggrevated (Ronnie)

you know the name!

do you have any suggestions for a boat name other than that one......:ac550:


Turner...... crawl back under your rock!


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok I got It!! "TRIPPED OUT" :fishy:


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Catagory 3


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

"Odd Couple" or "3's Company".


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Heavy-Hookers (I think I am naming my new boat this, but for $100 you can have it)

3-way
Throttles down 
Low-pressure 
Low pressure system
Tri-phoon
33' Triple V's * women's measurements


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

"Straight Trippen"


----------



## Mako$Money (Aug 28, 2009)

Not sure with all the names already called, didn't read through all of them. How about "3rd Charm", you both sound like you have charming wives, sounds like both of you pretty cool guys, you both own/owned a good boat (2) prior to this one and now you both own a 3rd boat together. Just a thought! oh, also a really cool boat you got.


----------



## LIL NEMO (Jul 24, 2009)

KNOT MINE


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Jesse Jane


----------



## LIL NEMO (Jul 24, 2009)

THREE WISHES


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Gale Force

Wind Shear

Full Tilt

Usual Suspects

Disaster Area

Mass Casualty

Maxed Out

Obscene Display


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Flotsam


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Collateral Damage!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

KevinA said:


> Some of you know me and few may know my partner Ronnie


How about this considering the situation......


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

BLUE BA-YOU 

Tres Amenaza


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Boomvang Pooontang


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

man that's too funny there!! It's got my vote!! green to ya


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

2's Company-3's A Crowd
Resurrection 
Razor Erection
Full Tilt
Blue Light Special
50/50 Chance
50/50 Theory
Half Price Hooka


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

9 hundy
Big Third Leg


----------



## HydroHunter (Aug 1, 2006)

"Left Nut" As in I would give my....... for a boat like that!
Mike


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

That's terrible LOL



AGGREVATED said:


> What about "Aggrevated Pig"
> 
> Isnt the name of your company Piglogistics


----------



## Turner Loose (Aug 17, 2005)

How about "Blind Hog", you could paint a big picture on the side of you looking for a nut!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

haha...

bunch of comedians all of a sudden...

Turner do you really want me to post a picture of you getting ready for the parade......


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Turner do you really want me to post a picture of you getting ready for the parade......[/QUOTE]

I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

x3. trip 300's= x3


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

Not once, not twice but Thrice

Thrice


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Silk Panties


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Tenderized


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mermaid Stabber 

Been at the deer lease for a week, can you tell??? LOL


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Storm Surge

Heavy Swells

Flood Zone

Doppler


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

*names*

Two for one
Dirt surfer
yours and mine
zoom zoom
just the two of us
for sale[can't come up with a name]


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Fast FWD >>
Like on a dvd player


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

menage a trois!!!!


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

TRIPLE BUZZ


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Thrills & Wills'
Wills & Thrills
Wills & (your last name)
Ronnevin
Kevonnie

These are lame but I had fun......


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

Prop Bender


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Road Rash


----------



## JustaMullet (Oct 31, 2008)

KevinA said:


> Some of you know me and few may know my partner Ronnie Wills, we have owned several offshore boats and almost 1 yr ago we decided to buy a new 33T Contender (carolina blue) w/trip 300 Verados and be 50/50 partners on everything.
> 
> This has definately helped reduce our individual out of pocket expenses and the boat has the best of everything...
> 
> ...


If you haven't decided yet, you may want to consider "Trips Again" ! It seems to be both of your passions! Triple Engines!


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Keepin it Reel


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dos Hombres... 2 Guys
Muchos Caballos... Alot of Horses
Dos Gringos Locos... 2 Crazy White Guys


----------



## AGGREVATED (Feb 7, 2005)

Perra Del MAr

Do i WIn!!


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Made it to page 5.. so if it's a repeat sorry..


Nine lives


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I'm starting to like "Aggrevated Pig"....  You know ya'll could solve this by throwing your Johnson over your shoulder and start a bidding war with each other for name rights to the boat.....let's start at say 5000.00 ???



AGGREVATED said:


> Perra Del MAr
> 
> Do i WIn!!


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*boat name*

"Smells Like Fish!"

or

"Mako My Dayo"

or

Due to Ike, you probably got a good deal on the boat, so here's an old Eisenhower campaign button...

All the best,
Tom


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Hopefully not a repeat......."Split Check" since your in a partnership!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Hard to tell with so many pages. I have been trying to keep..


HAS THIS BOAT BEEN NAMED ?????????????????????????


----------



## billyc333 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Kevin,
Since you and Ronnie fish "HARD" the name I suggest is "VIAGRAVATED".
Could I get that money in $20's
BillyC


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Jack with "B" and name her "Castout"!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Sawed Off
My Turn
New Bills
Liquid Assets
Hell to Pay


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

aquaknots


----------



## LIL NEMO (Jul 24, 2009)

As ownership is split between you two and "back door boys" may not be understood the same way by all that see it..I suggest SPLIT ASSETS


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

How about "*ALL MERC'ED UP*"?
It has 3 Mercury's right?


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Stank Tank


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*"Dos Locos y Tres Motores"*

I like the Spanish language ideas. Translation: "two nuts and three motors" Check exact spelling.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Outcast said:


> I'm starting to like "Aggrevated Pig"....  You know ya'll could solve this by throwing your Johnson over your shoulder and start a bidding war with each other for name rights to the boat.....let's start at say 5000.00 ???


I thought they had Mercury's ? LOL..... I guess they could throw them over their shoulder as well!!!

Good Luck guys.

LW


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

C A JONES


----------



## captbillabong (Sep 2, 2005)

PELAGIC MAGIC


----------



## IBreeling (Feb 27, 2008)

Lotta Mula


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

2 dudes 1 boat


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

2coolers 

This has been vey entertaining and I really appreciate all of the suggestions with an exception of a few from the blue water sick puppies club.

we will probably figure out the name that suits us best and let you know soon...

if you have a suggestion on the name post up pretty soon....

who do yall recommend to do the graphics for us...

Thanks again everyone....


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

may this worthless thread rest in peace..............

....... Amen


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Pelagic Crackers

Dos Crackers n-da Blue

KevRon not ChevRon

Permanent Blue

Stimulus Package

Team Viagra


sorry - just saw the thread 


T-BONE


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I got it, just saw a show named after it.

"Brace 4 Impact"


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

global warming!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Punch Drunk

Mutt and Jeff

Tainted Love 

Skaliwag

Fun Box

Passed Out

One More Round

Fatal Attraction 

Una Mas

Dos Mas

Te Amo (sp) LOL

Dos Amigos (repeat?)

Deadly Force

Pedo Loco

armed and dangerous


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is what I was going to name my boat. OFFSHORGASM.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Dayum brice you should get a 50 for your effort!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Torn pockets.

empty wallet.

blue water outlaw

getting scaly

chum em up

mines bigger

watcha talkin bout

economy package.

accounts empty!

no landlubbers

Men only

no 401k

got dramamine


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Agreed  I tried that already LOL

How bout:

Kamikaze
Mama Tried
FinFan
SlimeTime
Nerve Damage
H2O
Bail Money





Never easy said:


> Dayum brice you should get a 50 for your effort!


----------



## Jillcay (Aug 17, 2005)

A few:

Fahrfrumwurken
Pole Holder
Pole Setter
Dripping Wet
Crack of Dawn
Crowning Around
Debaitable
On the Rocks
Dos Winos
Due to *****in
Sea Donkey
Pair-A-Dice
Ship faced

I like "Crowning Around" the best


----------



## Double Down (Dec 26, 2007)

Whiskey Bent


----------



## Double Down (Dec 26, 2007)

Pig Trap
Last Chance


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

How'bout,
A picture of a fish of your choice on the sides of the boat like this with the name-----

_*







Eat Me!*_

or heres another









Who's ur Daddy

or








*My Turn*

or if you have trips

*







*
*Three Amigos*

or if you have quads

*







Four Horseman*

*and last*

*







*

Speaking of Weekends, yall have a good'n!

The _"Im go'n to go to the boat show"_ Hog


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Menage-TROLL


----------



## SquidMarks (Oct 17, 2009)

*Graphics*

Hey Kevin -

I recently had some graphics done for my Grady through Bold Water Design...Their website is boldwater.com and I worked with a lady named Pam, really super experience and I love my graphics!! Take a look.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

SquidMarks said:


> Hey Kevin -
> 
> I recently had some graphics done for my Grady through Bold Water Design...Their website is boldwater.com and I worked with a lady named Pam, really super experience and I love my graphics!! Take a look.


THAT IS SWEEEEET!!!!!!


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Dramamine Queen


----------



## usmc_1_78390 (Sep 8, 2009)

La Otra Mujer (The Other Woman)


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

"I Coulda Been" (a Contender)


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Trip-Trap


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

Trips to Win


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Reel Contender


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

gettin' a new boat?.......... great!









havin' someone else name it?....... sad3sm


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy Hour


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Bill Fisher said:


> gettin' a new boat?.......... great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

deeez nutz


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Pedo mojado (sp)


----------



## C-flying fish (Nov 5, 2009)

> [
> Mark
> 
> man up and put triples on her.. u wont regret it.
> ...


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

SEA-DUCER!!! from Tx


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

ReelHooker
MamaBoy
YoSmelly
BoomBoom
Let'sDance
My401K
MaleHormon
GetDownTonite


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

How bout
VIALATOR

Or 
Broke N' Driften


----------



## playin thru (Jul 6, 2009)

"Well Hung" Thats my vote Kev, its Trey, I fished along side you guys a few years ago on the Scream'n Seamen. I dont know if you are well hung but I know that boat is and I am sure you will be when you get to the honey hole.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't believe no one came up with:

Hammer Time or
Hammered


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

REELY FUN !!!!!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

If it's a cat you could name it the BARKING PUSSY


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Bottom Job
Washed Up
Hoesnblow
Mommas Money
IRA
Misspent Youth
Nolo Contender (sp?)
Bettern-workin


----------



## fishmaster911 (Feb 1, 2010)

master-baiter !


----------



## 2 Boats (Jul 4, 2010)

Blue Belle


----------



## markexcg (Feb 2, 2008)

"3's Get Deeper"


----------



## chasintail2010 (Nov 5, 2010)

Fresh Start..


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Kevin, We've all told you the most logical name.

AggrevatedPIG

Just think of the mad *** pig logo you could have.

For you who don't know, Ronnie's business is Aggrevated and Kevins is Pig Logistics.

I still liked Jareds old boat name,

4$aleorTrade


----------



## Money Game (Feb 28, 2008)

Ungrounded
Equal Rights
Regard Me
Angry Pig
Triple Pig
Flying Pig
Greased Pig
3 Little Pigs or Three Little Pigs
ManBearPig
Aggravated Batteries
Pull Party
Triple Crown


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Y-Me


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Deep N Hard
"go deep and fish hard"


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

wet and waiting
wet and ready


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

smells like fish


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Dialed In


----------



## Double Down (Dec 26, 2007)

Smart Pig
Relief Valve
Corrosion Control
Hot Tap
Crown Control
Pig Men

Kevin I'll take my $100.00 in two half gallons.

Clint


----------



## MesquiteThorn (Oct 13, 2010)

_*Don't Panic!! *_ But put it on upside down.

That's the name of my new boat and there is a story behind it.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Boat Name*

1960s style: Return Contender
1970s style: Deliverance
1980s style: Fishco Fever
1990s style: eContender, eFisherman
21st century: u-Tuna, Global Warning, [email protected]#*Obama

My favorite is Global Warning


----------



## calicojim77 (Oct 24, 2010)

From the west coast........ BOLD CONTENDER

jim


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

50/50


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

sea these nuts


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Peelin drag
The other women
The paycheck
On the job
Fin chaser
rippin Drag
1 to many
The hustler
bad to the bow
bank note
6 pack
Gettin lucky
liquid addiction
'fraid Knot
Gettin some


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*NAME*

I've always wanted the name "Swell Slut" but the wife won't let me use it on my boat.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

weather is breaking, seas are getting flat.. honey, I gotta go... time to take out "*Deez Nutz*" and go catch some fish...

who wants to fish on "*Deez Nutz*"?

we're going out on "*Deez Nutz*"!

she likes to ride on "*Deez Nutz*".

It's time to wash "*Deez Nutz*".

and the winner of POCO Bueno's Marlin division is.... "*Deez Nutz*"*!!!!*


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nolo Contender (for the lawyeers)
Triple Threat (for the ball players)
Triple Crown (for the poines)
Trips 'R Wild (for the card players)
Triumvirate (for the history buffs)
Triumph (for the bikers or car buffs)
Tri-Sickle (play on words)
#1 Contender (for the boxers)

Apologize if any of these are repeats! I'm not looking thru all these posts.


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> weather is breaking, seas are getting flat.. honey, I gotta go... time to take out "*Deez Nutz*" and go catch some fish...
> 
> who wants to fish on "*Deez Nutz*"?
> 
> ...


I'm SeaDeezKnots and I approve this message.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

SeaDeezKnots said:


> I'm SeaDeezKnots and I approve this message.


show me da money.. show me da money


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

My FEMA Trailer


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Mad Merkin


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Thanks guys

The boat is still nameless but its really not an issue.
If we ever decide on one I will post it up..


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Knot a Cat


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Bow Movement!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Cerberus


----------



## liquidatetexas.com (Oct 24, 2005)

Split Shot
I Like Ike
Hat Trick
Yadda Yadda
Part Two
Born Again
Re-Run
Split Decision
Trolling Trips
Sick Day
Sea Ya

Im naming my boat "Halfbreed"


----------



## Thrasher (Oct 18, 2010)

how bout "Tail Raiser"
"Tail Chaser" "Bill'n it up" "The Bill Collector" "REEL SCREAMER" "Lookin for a Hookup" "Hooked Up" "The Office*"*
"Fast Times" "Big n Blue" "Better Watch Out" "Fishin on a mission" "Thats all it took" "Reel Deal" "It Happens My Way Or The Highway" "Cant touch this" "No survivers" "Reeeleased" "Fishin it up" "Taryin it up" "Bill fishin" "Big splash" "Beat ya to it" "Leave none behind" "Roughin it up" "Blue and White" "Gettin to it" "Dirty deeds" "Magnum force" "Dealin it up"


----------



## AGGREVATED (Feb 7, 2005)

AGGREVATED PIG


----------



## AGGREVATED (Feb 7, 2005)

*AGGREVATED PIG*

AGGREVATED PIG, 
I THINK KEVIN'S STARTING TO LIKE THE NAME.


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*NAME*

Its easy *Pocket* *Change*


----------

